
Show HN: Masonite 1.6 – A Laravel Inspired Python Web Framework - jmancuso9
https://github.com/MasoniteFramework/masonite
======
some_account
Comparison with Django would be great.

~~~
jmancuso9
heres an article on Django and Masonite 1.4 which talks about more conceptual
stuff [https://medium.com/@idmann509/django-and-
masonite-1-4-6f5104...](https://medium.com/@idmann509/django-and-
masonite-1-4-6f510430db76)

